# DS Archery - August 28th ~Sunday~



## elsberryshooter (Jul 17, 2011)

Our LAST shoot for this YEAR will be Sunday Aug 28th . 
We are going to have this set up for a Hunt shoot with Bow season only opening a couple of weeks after our shoot . 
If you need directions give us a call ...
And yes we will have the last shoot for the GOOD ole Homemade Ice Cream 


3584 Hwy 113 N 
Temple , GA 30179

ALL ASA classes will be reconized 

Registration is 
8am - 2pm 

$20.00 money shoot 
$10.00 fun shoot 
$30.00 family Fun shoot 

Concession will be available 
Hot Dog
chips 
Candy 
Drinks
Biscuits 

If anyone needs any directions please give us a call 

Danny 770-815-8667
Sherri 770-367-5682


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jul 21, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Buckin07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Can't wait


----------



## mr10ss (Jul 22, 2011)

Too long to wait.


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jul 22, 2011)

Sorry. It will be worth the wait.


----------



## noviceshooter (Jul 24, 2011)

I'LL have to see how health is, but maybe i can show up for a biscuit


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jul 25, 2011)

You might need a biscuit by then to put some meat back on them bones.  Lol.


----------



## noviceshooter (Jul 26, 2011)

it may take more than one biscuit, im down about 34 pounds now!


----------



## solocam678 (Jul 26, 2011)

Is 3584 hwy 113 N where the shoot is gona be held?


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 26, 2011)

i got 34 lbs i'll let you have, el cheapo, lol


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes.3584  Hwy 113  Temple is the address. If you need directions you can give us a call and give you directions from where your coming from


----------



## Buckin07 (Jul 31, 2011)

Cant wait


----------



## melinda hawk (Jul 31, 2011)

looking forward to it.  and   i'll see you your 34 lbs an raise you a 100 lbs.


----------



## elsberryshooter (Aug 2, 2011)

bump


----------



## elsberryshooter (Aug 11, 2011)

ttt


----------



## passthru24 (Aug 12, 2011)

I think most all the RBO crew will be there,,,looking for some fun in the sun,,,


----------



## passthru24 (Aug 15, 2011)

RBO should come up there and kill some foam,,,,Looking forward to it ...


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 16, 2011)

Not sure if I will make this trip or be heading to TN to get ready to be in the woods that monday morning! 

If yall never been to there shoot you need to check it out its worth the drive!


----------



## elsberryshooter (Aug 19, 2011)

Hope everyone is getting ready for one of the last 3D shoots for this year.  Hope to see all of our fellow archers and maybe some new faces.


----------



## noviceshooter (Aug 21, 2011)

Looking forward to shoot with ya'll again, maybe we can get some cooler weather for this one. If not we can just eat ice cream!


----------



## noviceshooter (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## elsberryshooter (Aug 22, 2011)

Jim ... don't you know that we will always have those homemade salmon biscuits and homemade IcE CReam..   

But I hope to see everyone for our last shoot of the year and only 2 weeks before Bow season opens


----------



## elsberryshooter (Aug 23, 2011)

bump


----------



## mr10ss (Aug 24, 2011)

Do we need to bring our own stands or are there some ladder stands set up?


----------



## noviceshooter (Aug 25, 2011)

Its getting closer!


----------



## ragenkage (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm new to 3D and ASA.  My bow would need to shoot below 280fps to shoot in this, correct?


----------



## mr10ss (Aug 26, 2011)

You are correct with the 280fps. The 280 also does allow a 3% chrono error, so you could actually be shooting as high as 288. A 289 would however be considered a big goose egg for the day. You can always just do (as many of us do) a fun shoot and it won't matter what speed you are at. Bring some friends and just shoot and enjoy.


----------



## elsberryshooter (Aug 26, 2011)

We are just doing FUN only for our Sunday shoot since this is a warm up for Bow Season . 
If anyone needs directions please give us a call.


----------



## ragenkage (Aug 26, 2011)

Sounds good.  I'm planning on doing the Floyd Wildlife club shoot on Saturday, and coming down to this shoot on Sunday.


----------



## elsberryshooter (Aug 26, 2011)

Look toward to seeing you.  

Also .. everyone don't forget to pick up a 2012 schedule for next year dates. The first one is going to be January 22nd


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Aug 26, 2011)

*Shoot*

Me and Bowanna will pay y'all a visit armed with a couple of Obssesion SS....


----------



## passthru24 (Aug 27, 2011)

Me and some of the RBO crew will be there,,,looking forward to seeing you guys and shooting some foam


----------



## solocam678 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great shoot guys an gals...enjoyed it.


----------

